
Using Quiescent States to Reclaim Memory - ingve
http://preshing.com/20160726/using-quiescent-states-to-reclaim-memory/
======
gue5t
Related: epochs and lockfree data structures in crossbeam
[https://aturon.github.io/blog/2015/08/27/epoch/](https://aturon.github.io/blog/2015/08/27/epoch/)

